# Starcraft HL 191



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well found a boat and bought it. It's a 1993 19' Starcraft Holiday. Nice merc-cruiser 180 HP. 2 large aerated live wells,2 Mag 10 Electric down riggers,Big John Planer mast,pair of Riviera planer boards,18 pro rod holders Aluminum rail on back for down riggers and things. Rack for cooler on back, Canvas custom cover, Bimini top,Vinyl on deck and rails,VHF Radio,Garmin GPS, 2 Eagle Fish finders, Trailer with new tires and surge Brakes And electric or manual. He also threw in a Cabelas depth master and Rod, 2- 20 depthmaster2 reels and rods,2- 30 depthmaster2 and a diawa sealine and rod all with counters. Every thing in great shape best we can tell. Also there is a threaded hole on top of gunnels that says waste. Any one know what it is and how its used?














































Boat does need cleaned and waxed. So any advise of wisdom for me? Was 4500.00 to much money?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Good looking boat. It is always difficult to say if someone paid too much or got a super deal. If the motor and trailer don't require any repair work ($'s) and the hull does not leak, qnd considering all the extras, I would say you paid a fair price. Enjoy your new boat.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well all the 80's and late 70's were asking same price. So I figured this was good. The young man was a Coast Guard and a mechanic on their equipment but got transfer going to LA and salt water. So he was willing to deal. We stared about 6000.00 for all. Checked the rods their over 600.00 alone and down riggers a good 1000.00 so dont feel I got hurt. The trailer is in good shape with a new surge unit,new bearings and drums, The motor is freshly tuned and oil is changed, Boots look in great shape and oil in lower unit is changed. No soft spots in floor.wood in engine compartment and any place I can look seems good and no rot. No dents or dings in hull. Rivets all seam tight. Lights and all gauges work. Don't see no oil leaks and don't look like it's been cleaned to hide them. Don't know what else I could check. but do you have a port or hole in the gunnel that has threads and says waste on it? If so what the he$$ is this? LOL


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

viper1 said:


> but do you have a port or hole in the gunnel that has threads and says waste on it? If so what the he$$ is this? LOL


That hole would be for pumping out waste water holding tank from a toilet/head.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

But there is no head! It's a close bow and no cabin. Thats what is confusing me.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well took a flash light and looked down and it's a road to know where! Nothing connected to it. Also nothing in the boat needs connected. No idea why it is even there. Well Maybe i'll install a net holder or something there.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

My guess on the waste question,is a net holder,or a home-made,planer-mast ,mount?? other than that,& its no big deal,,you got a real nice rig!! only thing I would change out, is the mounting screws to stainless,to stop any rust stains,but that's me! Bet you are itchin to get her wet!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

sonar said:


> My guess on the waste question,is a net holder,or a home-made,planer-mast ,mount?? other than that,& its no big deal,,you got a real nice rig!! only thing I would change out, is the mounting screws to stainless,to stop any rust stains,but that's me! Bet you are itchin to get her wet!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


I'm ahead of you there. Any fastener not stainless will soon be. Yes,can't wait to get her up to Erie. But still a lot of things I'm adding and checking first. Going to mount a 8 HP yamaha kicker,Pro troller trim tabs,a second battery and seems the list goes on. But by may 1 when my dock is ready she will be too!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

viper1 said:


> Well all the 80's and late 70's were asking same price. So I figured this was good. The young man was a Coast Guard and a mechanic on their equipment but got transfer going to LA and salt water. So he was willing to deal. We stared about 6000.00 for all. Checked the rods their over 600.00 alone and down riggers a good 1000.00 so dont feel I got hurt. The trailer is in good shape with a new surge unit,new bearings and drums, The motor is freshly tuned and oil is changed, Boots look in great shape and oil in lower unit is changed. No soft spots in floor.wood in engine compartment and any place I can look seems good and no rot. No dents or dings in hull. Rivets all seam tight. Lights and all gauges work. Don't see no oil leaks and don't look like it's been cleaned to hide them. Don't know what else I could check. but do you have a port or hole in the gunnel that has threads and says waste on it? If so what the he$$ is this? LOL


nice erie rig!!!! but just because the owner was coast guard doesnt mean SQUAT! my buddy bought a boat last fall, young man in coast guard(well known here) and it was a POS!!! boats new name..."PREVIOUS OWNER SUCKS"


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> nice erie rig!!!! but just because the owner was coast guard doesnt mean SQUAT! my buddy bought a boat last fall, young man in coast guard(well known here) and it was a POS!!! boats new name..."PREVIOUS OWNER SUCKS"


 I don't take much faith in any thing any body selling says. I have always said if you get took in a trade or sale it's your fault not theirs. They mostly will tell you the good things and not the bad. I do my best as I did this time. To take people who know what to look for. I'm no dummy but no expert either. So we went over it the best we could. Now it's going to the marina so they can dig and look. All the wheels will get tore off and replace and grease what needs done. Motor will have compression test and fully checked out. So far only thing I have found is a small oil leak out the lower unit. Could be from being fogged,have seen this before. But will have it pressured checked just in case. Don't take chances on Erie. Also docking it requires every thing to be A1.
But thank you! Hope it works out like I want. In the end it will. Have always had a good Idea what I wanted in a walleye boat. This year was going to but an aluminum boat and set it up how i wanted finally. But this come along and is 80 percent already the way I want it.
Hope to get a lot of use from it. Also maybe I'll be able to offer a few seats to some OGF members. Always enjoy meeting people on here and putting names to the faces.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

That is a great boat. Perfect Erie fishing machine. I'm running a 1966 Holiday 4cyl inline 110. Can hit 30 mph on the gps with four men on board if we have to get in quick. Normally run 15 to 20. Since pic I have added a Bimini top. Center seat is a back flip cooler from a pontoon boat. Hydraulic pedestal seat for helm, one seat on each side of the engine. 9.9 kicker for trolling. Glass windshield replaced stock plexiglass. I use a float for anchor retrieval.

Welded guideons to the trailer.


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

Older Starcraft boats are easy to work on, and I have restored a few and currently own one.

Not a fan of I/O's, but if the power is decent, the rest is gravy, and usually a good purchase.

Looks like a nice rig there

As far as someone having a bad experience buying a used older boat, best advice is to stay away from Glassers, they are a pain and a messy fix, tinnies, fun and easy.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well good to hear guys. Only fault I got on I/o is the out drive matenance and winterizing. I swore it would be outboards this time. I winterized my last one no problem and farmed out the ourselves work. But I was an auto mechanic for 20 years and a diemaker for 20+ so I figure it can't be all that hard. So going to try to handle this on my own. Either get someone to show me or get a Manuel. Can't afford the old way on my income. Main reason I went 4 cylinder and aluminum. My bursts 21 and 23 fiberglass is made for rich people to run. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

That looks like a really good deal for The $4500.
Well built boat. Even if you have to spend a few more K's to make it perfect you have a great boat for the money.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well Thank you! I do like it. Figure I'm going to tear off lower unit to be sale and check for water, gimbal bearing, impeller and such. Never done it but going to learn. Can't keep paying marinas to do it for me. LOL Hope to have her where I want by May 1 thats when I can put it in my dock at Coneault!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

viper1 said:


> Well Thank you! I do like it. Figure I'm going to tear off lower unit to be sale and check for water, gimbal bearing, impeller and such. Never done it but going to learn. Can't keep paying marinas to do it for me. LOL Hope to have her where I want by May 1 thats when I can put it in my dock at Coneault!


get a seloc manual!!! very detailed, it is the bible of engine/drive systems!!! most(if not all) things you can do yourself...i read mine from front to back when i bought my first I/O


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I got some Mer cuiser repair books from my VIP they might be a seloc manual I have two or three. Just never worked up the nerve to do it on the other and money was better when I was working. But I was a mechanic for over 20 years so I shouldn't have too much trouble. Or so I hope lOL.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

For some things I find it better to find a reputable and honest private seller (I've been lucky buying from private parties) and maybe paying a little more then from a dealer and haggling a lower price.

Nice looking boat! And if the motor is as clean as she looks, you'll have a great summer.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

fishinjim said:


> For some things I find it better to find a reputable and honest private seller (I've been lucky buying from private parties) and maybe paying a little more then from a dealer and haggling a lower price.
> 
> Nice looking boat! And if the motor is as clean as she looks, you'll have a great summer.
> 
> ...


He's young probably 30's and seems really nice. I've had a lot of texting and chats with him and got a awful lot of info. Trusted him to send the title and he did then had to send boat and trailer info he forgot. Then sent a lot of owner papers I didn't expect. The motor seems awfully clean. But not just cleaned like trying to hide any thing. Out drive looks good but he had it winterized last year at the marina he worked out and don't remember what got done. He antifreeze d and that's about it this year before I bought it. So I think i'll tear the out drive out and go over it. Check alignment and gimbals bearings,boot and check for moisture. While I'm there i'll re gasket it and change impeller. Then I'll know right where I stand. Want to do a compression check on engine too. Just not sure if i'll loose all my antifreeze doing it. I was told you didn't need water to turn over for compression check. Also I got to get in side with a pick or some thing and make sure transom is as good as I think. I love Erie,but I don't trust her. When the only thing you have backing you up is a boat you better make sure it's up to it.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That is the way to think,viper! Trust yourself,and "be ready" to move at a moments notice out on Erie!! Keep an eye on the entire horizon! I have a VIP,love her,20' Viscount,140-mercruiser,40 mph ,cuddy,shes an 1989..needs a bellows&shifter boot,before the next outing,but that will get her in the lake.What VIP ,did/do you have?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

FISNFOOL said:


> That is a great boat. Perfect Erie fishing machine. I'm running a 1966 Holiday 4cyl inline 110. Can hit 30 mph on the gps with four men on board if we have to get in quick. Normally run 15 to 20. Since pic I have added a Bimini top. Center seat is a back flip cooler from a pontoon boat. Hydraulic pedestal seat for helm, one seat on each side of the engine. 9.9 kicker for trolling. Glass windshield replaced stock plexiglass. I use a float for anchor retrieval.
> 
> Welded guideons to the trailer.


Real nice clean boat.Hard to believe its a 66. Have you had to redo motor yet? Whats the fuel consumption like?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

sonar said:


> That is the way to think,viper! Trust yourself,and "be ready" to move at a moments notice out on Erie!! Keep an eye on the entire horizon! I have a VIP,love her,20' Viscount,140-mercruiser,40 mph ,cuddy,shes an 1989..needs a bellows&shifter boot,before the next outing,but that will get her in the lake.What VIP ,did/do you have?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


Well I sold it kinda gave it away.1996 VIP Cuddy cabin with a 4.3 L inboard 19'6" long with the matching vip trailor.

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/comm...386&highlight=19'6&quot;+ft+vip#ixzz1kKxcdEqT

Think I ended up with less then 3500.00 Very nice boat.


----------

